

Desckit is hiring, and we're going the funky way about it - elisk
https://github.com/elis/desckit/wiki/hiring

======
wilfra
"make sure you submit your application ass described above before the end of
Friday, April 5th, 2013."

~~~
elisk
What?! Where? Are you sure? it must've been a glitch in the system or
something. :) (Fixed, thanks!)

